# Ripped off at DC



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

I hope the SCUMBAG that felt they needed my tackle box, my extra back pack (with my lunch) and my 50' rope is reading this right now. It saddens me to know there are these kind of people calling themselves sportsmen.I left this stuff in the back of my red dodge truck while me and my buddies went into rainbow bay at Deer Creek, we were only on the ice for 1 1/2 hours and decided to move down lake when I noticed my stuff was obviously needed more by theese scumbags than I needed it. I hope you choked on my lunch, I hope all the lures in my box are jinxed and I hope when you are using my rope it breaks. OK sorry I had to vent needless to say we ended up having an ok day after we moved down north of the Island, we ended up with 10 decent trout with two guys catching their first Ice trout.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

-8/- I sure wish we could catch these a#%holes in the act every now and again.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep the lowest of the human species IMHO. Our greatest fear is being out on the ice to come in and find our vehicle broken into. 

We don't keep anything in sight and if we had a pickup ain't no way we'd leave anything out. Matter-o-fact Friday coming in I found a nice lantern that had most likely fallen out of a sled. I picked it up and at the Springtown trail head I placed it on top of the jersey barrier...did the same with an unopened muffin we found in the parking lot while heading out on Saturday...amazing both items were gone when we returned. I can only hope found the rightful owners got these items back no matter if it was a lantrin or unopened muffin.

Glad you and your buddies were able to ice some fish...but I know it dampened your spirits at the low-life humans that ripped you off. I guess the lesson is don't leave anything in the bed of a truck...ain't like it was 30-40 years ago where folks respected another's belongings and then I'm sure you have the low lifes...but not like today IMHO...again sorry to hear about your equipment loss...karma has away of coming around to the bad guys as I see it. Get the pins out and the Voodoo dolls... :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Aww Man Thats F-ed Up Im sorry to hear your stuff got jacked. As you probably know now NEVER leave anything of any worth in plain site. This is a rule I live by even when im not fishing 
Ive had thieves smash in my window for cd's . :twisted:, Had float tube stolen out of my car right in my drive way, & Just the other day I filled my tank up went out the next day and it was on empty. :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The law of Karma is it will come around to bite them in the arse eventually. I am always paranoid about leaving stuff in the back of my truck for this reason. Sorry to hear the ran off with your gear!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

This kind of B.S. really chaps my hide. I don't get it if it's not yours leave it the hell alone. You should be able to leave stuff in your rig and expect it to be there when you get back. I know in today's world that is not the reality, but come on people! Just once i would love to catch some d-bag lifting my stuff.................. Get a rope! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

sinergy said:


> Just the other day I filled my tank up went out the next day and it was on empty. :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil:


That one made me laugh! You may want to interrogate your teenage kid on that one. :wink: Most cars made in the last twenty years are very difficult to siphon from.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

A few years back I came out of the store with my brother (deputy sheriff) and a guy was trying to slim Jim my car open I walked up to him and asked if he locked his keys in his car and needed any help he said he would be fine and get it soon I told him I had a car like that and my key might work so I pulled out my keys and unlocked the door he started to backpedel pretty quick I grabbed him and shoved him in the car we drove him down to the county jail and my brother booked him in to bad my brother was with me I really wanted to take him out in the desert and drop him off out there


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

I had a net stolen out of the back of my truck a few years ago at deer creek.
then about 20 years ago Two kids about 13 years old stole me tackle box and after asking some of the fishermen in the area they told me they seen two boys with 3 tackle boxes I found them and asked them about my tackle box they denied anything about it but both boys would not look me in the face I started to leave but I just knew this where the ones responsible so I walked back one of the boys seen me coming back and took off running, the other boy stayed I told him I wanted to look in his tackle box in the mean time the other boy came back and there was all my stuff. I was glade I want back. After a long lecture I told the boys if they where older I would have kicked there ass's

This was the only time I ever was able to retrieve something stolen from me.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i guess im blessed as to not have anything stolen from me.... i know i just jinxed myself posting that.. sorry about your stuff man, but if i could quote a movie

"i hope they die of Ghonerria and rot in hell"


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have learned from the misfortune of others.
My brother-in-law lost about $800.00 worth of tackle and other gear while fishing in Alaska, a few years ago.
I read posts about Blue Lake and the thieves that wait for unaware targets.

I try to bring only what I need for the day and hide anything else.
Out of sight, out of mind.
I have been lucky so far.

Let's face it, there are bad people every where these days and we need to be protective of our belongings.
Drug addicts are always on the look out for an easy target.
Others are there to fish but also to see what they can steal while there.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Low life's !!!

Where is the pride of knowing you own something because you've earned it, paid for it and worked for it....

I just don't see how somebody could look at themselves in the mirror, doing something like this..... :evil: 

Jerks !!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> A few years back I came out of the store with my brother (deputy sheriff) and a guy was trying to slim Jim my car open I walked up to him and asked if he locked his keys in his car and needed any help he said he would be fine and get it soon I told him I had a car like that and my key might work so I pulled out my keys and unlocked the door he started to backpedel pretty quick I grabbed him and shoved him in the car we drove him down to the county jail and my brother booked him in to bad my brother was with me I really wanted to take him out in the desert and drop him off out there


Loving that story!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sure I am not the first person who has read this thread that has wondered:

What would a normal guy (not LE) have to do to set up a sting operation to catch some of these thieves? What kind of legal issues do you run into when trying something like this? How would you apprehend the thief, if at all? Would taking pics of the person and license plate of their vehicle be the only way to do it, and then turn those into LE for prosecution? 

While it may cost time to do this, imagine the benefit that would come from news coverage of such a thing. I bet if it was done around the state at different places, it would send a message.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Utah is not the same place it was when I was a kid. You cant leave anything unsecured anymore or it will almost certainly be stolen, and many thieves are specifically targeting recreational areas because of the increased probability of valuable items stored in cars / trucks, and the decreased probability of being caught. And then there are always those "sportsmen" who are opportunistic thieves. There are plenty of those around as well. Sad but true.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear your things got jacked. That is one of the most frustrating feelings to me, having belongings swiped - not knowing who did it and not being able to do anything about it.

A friend of mine caught someone stealing a pistol out of his truck. When the cops got there it was taken as evidence. It was several months before he was able to get his pistol back. 

The way things seem to work these days, if he'd have beat the bejeebers outa the thief, the scumbag prolly woulda sued him. Go figure,eh? :|


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

For those of ya that may read this and are thieves, beware there are some of us that carry firearms and would really love to find ya breaking into our vehicles. I personally love to carry my .22-250 with me,never know when your going to see that fox or punk breaking into vehicles.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Chaser said:


> I'm sure I am not the first person who has read this thread that has wondered:
> 
> What would a normal guy (not LE) have to do to set up a sting operation to catch some of these thieves? What kind of legal issues do you run into when trying something like this? How would you apprehend the thief, if at all? Would taking pics of the person and license plate of their vehicle be the only way to do it, and then turn those into LE for prosecution?
> 
> While it may cost time to do this, imagine the benefit that would come from news coverage of such a thing. I bet if it was done around the state at different places, it would send a message.


Great idea, anyone know where we could get our hands on a rabid skunk to put in a pack to be left in the back of a truck?
That would be a nice suprize for them, open up the pack in the getaway car and out comes a PO'ed rabid skunk.
Crash and burn, maggots, crash and burn.


----------



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses, I should have known not to leave MY stuff in the back of my pickup, I guess that is one of my many faults is that I trust everyone until I have a reason not to, like K2 said it is not like it was 20 years ago. I told one of my buddies that 30 yrs ago you could leave a shotgun and your 16 year old daughter in the back of the truck and not have to worry about either one of them, now you have to arm your daughter with the shotgun and put her in the front of the truck and lock it inside your garage.Lesson learned, unfortunatley the honest and trust worthy folks in this world will not be trusted by me again, this really sucks because I know in my heart that there are TRUE SPORTSMEN and WOMEN out there that are paying for these low life scumbag actions. SCUMBAGS watchout Karma is watching you !!!!!!


----------



## Coach (Apr 23, 2009)

Speaking of getting ripped off. I own a tow yard and had impounded a brand new Lincoln towncar for DUI. I knew it would be a target so I parked a bunch of other cars around it and left for the weekend. Got the call Sunday morning that the yard had been broken in to. Went down to see cars all over the place and the Lincoln gone. They had broken into the office, jacked the key box open and used running cars to push other cars out of the way. The fence was completely mowed down. The police did thier best (which wasn't much). Two days later I'm driving down the street and look over at the car wash. Two kids 12, 15 are washing my towncar! I follow them over to the junior high and they go in ( to have their girlfriend come look at the car ) I call the cops, SWARM, SWARM. I get the car back (washed). Man I was so pissed I wanted to throttle those kids. I got a restitution check from the juvenile system for $112. Thousands and thousands of $$$ in damage and I got $112. If it sounds like I'm a little bitter, that's an understatement. The desert idea would've been the greatest thing ever! Wish i'd of thaught of that


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Troll said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure I am not the first person who has read this thread that has wondered:
> ...


A buddy did this in I think it was 1974 in Gary Indiana- except it was a Racoon that he had starved.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Coach said:


> Speaking of getting ripped off. I own a tow yard and had impounded a brand new Lincoln towncar for DUI. I knew it would be a target so I parked a bunch of other cars around it and left for the weekend. Got the call Sunday morning that the yard had been broken in to. Went down to see cars all over the place and the Lincoln gone. They had broken into the office, jacked the key box open and used running cars to push other cars out of the way. The fence was completely mowed down. The police did thier best (which wasn't much). Two days later I'm driving down the street and look over at the car wash. Two kids 12, 15 are washing my towncar! I follow them over to the junior high and they go in ( to have their girlfriend come look at the car ) I call the cops, SWARM, SWARM. I get the car back (washed). Man I was so **** I wanted to throttle those kids. I got a restitution check from the juvenile system for $112. Thousands and thousands of $$$ in damage and I got $112. If it sounds like I'm a little bitter, that's an understatement. The desert idea would've been the greatest thing ever! Wish i'd of thaught of that


You showed great control, I would have laid the smack down on those punks. You should have thrown that restitution check back in their faces, that is a slap in the face.


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

Years ago my friend's dad and Uncle were going to school at UNLV. One Sunday afternoon when they arrived at their apartment, they unloaded the trunk of their car. They took what they could carry up the stair to their apartment. While heading back down to get their suitcases (this was back when that's is what everyone used) a car (for the sake of the story let's say a white Cadillac) pulled up, a back door opened, and someone grab one of their suitcases and the car sped away. Well, these two brothers seen this caddy a few times again on Sundays in their parking lot. They decided they were going to teach this car of dudes not to steal suitcases from their parking lot. Both brothers were excellent trappers and on one Sunday afternoon they returned with two live bobcats inside of an old suitcase. They unloaded their stuff and left the suitcase on the ground behind the open trunk of their car. Pretty soon here came that same white Cadillac, a door opened, someone grabbed the suitcase and the car sped out of their lot and stopped at a stop light. All of sudden here came of string of obscenities followed by four colored-guys that were **** near scared white. The two brothers walk down near their car and asked if they would like to steal a third suitcase from them. They declined. Too bad they didn't have video cameras available to them like we do today. Hey, I just thought of a way to fight crime and win $10,000 on AFV.

Maybe you could leave a ne


----------

